# Meth and Eyebrows?



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

I hope to not be insensitive or offensive when I say this....

I watch the show Intervention on AE every Friday night. If you're not familiar with this show, it kind of chronicles the life of a person going through an addiction (drugs, alcohol, eating disorders, etc). With the help of an intervention specialist, the family confronts the addict and tries to get them to go to rehab. If they chose not to go, there are reprocussions. 

Anywho, I was watching this past Friday and this girl, Cristy, was a meth user and alcoholic. She was a bit out of control with her habits and truly hurting everyone around her. 

Of course a huge thing I notice, are her eyebrows....they are penciled on and then through the progression of the day and usage of drugs and alcohol, they get rubbed off and smeared around. They look terrible! So I give her the benefit of the doubt and hope they arent as bad the next day...but they are!!

My observation is totally inappropriate for the show's content and such, but its interesting. 

Ive seen other episodes with meth users, and they have had shaved off and poorly penciled in brows as well..don't remember their names because they are past episodes. 

Once the gal has gotten out of rehab though, the eyebrows are grown in and much better kept. 

Sorry if this is an absurd post- I just thought I would share my thoughts.


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

This is Cristy

http://www.aetv.com/intervention/int...episode=180902


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

oh Lord those are horendous! I didn't see the video because I am at work, but I saw a still of the very begining. I wonder if all meth users have brows like that.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 13, 2007)

OMG I was thinking the same thing. Why would you bother to shave and draw them in. And on a separate note isn't it interesting that they always some crazy story that happened to them . Sometimes I watch the show like I know I probaly have an excuse too but why drugs and alcohol.


----------



## antirazor (May 13, 2007)

I think meth users have a tendency to pull out their eyebrows. I don't know much about the drug but I feel like I've heard that before.


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 13, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't meth users ultra picky with themselves? I mean..don't they like to pick at their skin and stuff because they feel like the have bugs crawling underneath? And don't they go through what they call "punding" (sort of like OCD)? That's probably why a lot of meth users don't have eyebrows. They probably were obsessed with tweezers or somethin. That's what I'm assuming.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 13, 2007)

alot of meth users pull out their hair, eyebrows, eyelashes etc. when they're hopped up. i'm assuming due to the fact that they think they have bugs on theam or other weird stuff like that. sad. those eyebrows are nasty.


----------



## Bernadette (May 13, 2007)

I was going to mention the same things that the above three posters did. Meth users do have a tendency to pick at their eyebrows, hair, skin etc.


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 13, 2007)

After reading this thread, it prompted me to do more research online. Take a look at these before and after photos:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontl...ody/faces.html

What a horrible drug.


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

gross!!!
When I was in grade school..like 5th grade or so, we went on a field trip to the Chicago Police Museum...
The pics there were horrible. I had nightmares from the place. They showed naked bodies and what they looks like when the person was on drugs. They showed face progressions. They showed dead bodies. It was probably the worst thing I had ever seen. I was traumatized! I see where it was supposed to prevent kids from doing drugs, but it was at such an early age. It was so scary for me!


----------



## little teaser (May 13, 2007)

i saw the show friday night with christy and the whole time i was like whats up with her eyebrows.. all addiction is sad but i really felt for her she was really a pretty girl befor her meth addiction i do belive she still could be if she gets help.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 13, 2007)

A lot of meth addicts become very paranoid and begin to feel like things are crawling on them, they'll pick at their skin until a raw wound appears and they'll pull out and shave off body hair because it feels like they have fleas or ticks; it's mostly a spasm caused by prolonged abuse, but it's probably why the women on TV had such terrible brows, and she probably didn't have great lashes either.  They'll pull those out too.
Also, meth addicts often have bad/missing teeth.  Meth increases sugar cravings, so a lot of users will binge on soda and candy and things, without proper maintanence, which leads to tooth decay/fallout.


----------



## little teaser (May 13, 2007)

i did notice the girl on the show christy had pretty teeth which i was kinda surprise considering she has been on meth for 10 years..
i think she can still recover if she does it soon..


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_ and she probably didn't have great lashes either.  They'll pull those out too._

 
oh geez!!!! Pulling out the brows, I can stomach. But lashes?!!!! UGH!!!!!!


----------



## eighmii (May 14, 2007)

I was totally thinking the same thing through that entire episode. It was driving me CRAZY. My boyfriend kept yelling at me (I complain about eyebrows all the time) cause I wouldnt stop being annoyed.

Also, Jodie's on Bad Girls Club drive me insane.


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 14, 2007)

Yeah there is some link between Meth addiction--->OCD--->Trich (when you obsessively pull your hair out, eyelashes and brows included). 

Interesting!


----------



## Raerae (May 14, 2007)

Yeh Meth is sad...

I had some friends who ended up on that drug...  And you could totally tell how it had taken it's effects on her.  She was really pretty, but when I had last saw her she just looked really worn.  Didn't care about how her hair/face looked, scabs and pick marks all over her face/body.

So sad..


----------



## User49 (May 14, 2007)

An interesting post indeed! I sometimes get bored of just fotd and stuff so this is a nice change! Yeah that look is not too hot. Lesson learned! I want to try that whole 1940's penciled in eyebrow thing but after seeing this I'm actually thinking...errm... or not!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope she doesn't read this. Then again y would she, but u know what i mean!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2007)

i saw that episode, she was a pretty girl.. except she kept wiping her eyebrows off ! and I thought the same exact thing while I was watching that show


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't meth users ultra picky with themselves? I mean..don't they like to pick at their skin and stuff because they feel like the have bugs crawling underneath? And don't they go through what they call "punding" (sort of like OCD)? That's probably why a lot of meth users don't have eyebrows. They probably were obsessed with tweezers or somethin. That's what I'm assuming._

 
  I think heroin addicts do that too.  I just remember that from reading about Leif Garret.  When he was doing black tar herion, he picked at his face so bad, he got horrible pockmarks and holes all over it.  I think he mostly covers it up with a beard now.
  Also, when the author Elizabeth Wurtzel was doing coke and ritalin (she wrote about it in More, Now, Again), she was obsessed with pulling the hair out of her legs with a tweezer.  She actually tried to hit bone with her tweezers and got a horrible, infected abcess because of it.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 14, 2007)

She needs to discover some OCD for house cleaning. Those bugs she might be feeling crawling on her skin are probably real.


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_She needs to discover some OCD for house cleaning. Those bugs she might be feeling crawling on her skin are probably real._

 
I know!! Cristy's house is DISGUSTING! And its not even her house! 
I wonder what happened with her once she got out of jail.


----------



## Juneplum (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_After reading this thread, it prompted me to do more research online. Take a look at these before and after photos:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontl...ody/faces.html

What a horrible drug._

 






 oh my god.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wow.. i don't even know what to say... look at what it does to teeth:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/meth/body/


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2007)

Christy? Isn't she the one that was trying to fight her sister? I was sitting there, cheering her sister on, "Whip her ass!!"


----------



## sharyn (May 15, 2007)

.....


----------



## lara (May 19, 2007)

So does this explain Fergie's eyebrows?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 19, 2007)

....And her face?


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

yes to  both.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_So does this explain Fergie's eyebrows?_

 
She was on meth for along time wasn't she?   that's creepy.


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_So does this explain Fergie's eyebrows?_

 
LOL!


----------



## Hilly (May 20, 2007)

Whoa!! lol that's terrible


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 21, 2007)

I use meth (sorry here to anyone who is offended by that, but my life so whatever...) and I don't put out my hair/eyebrows.... etc, but yes I do have the feeling of having bugs crawling over me. I also can't stand to be gently touched by anybody other than my partner/ best friend as that feels like bugz... yeah its weird, and it happens dramatically and quickly. I don't use it often, say twice-thrice a month but I still feel like bugs are crawling over me. Its only in my arms though...


----------

